# حجم غرفة طلمبات الحريق



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 يونيو 2016)

حجم غرفة طلمبات الحريق

​معظم الأكواد نصت على أن تتوفر فى غرفة طلمبات الحريق مساحة كافية حول الطلمبات ولوحات التحكم وأية معدات أخرى فى الغرفة تسمح بحرية التركيب والفك وأعمال الصيانة ، وكذلك الأبواب تكون كافية لإخراج أكبر مكون من مكونات الغرفة بدون فك أو نقل أى مكون ثابت مركب بالغرفة ، والأكواد تفضل إنفصال غرفة طلمبات الحريق عن المبنى ويستحسن أن يكون لها ممر آمن للخارج 

وأهم هذه الأكواد (International Building Code) 




​


----------



## سلام العالم (25 يوليو 2016)

أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أغسطس 2016)

سلام العالم قال:


> أحسن الله إليكم



السلام عليكم 
اذا كانت المضخة حتي الف جالون/ دقيقة و كانت معتمدة من ul فان عرض قاعدة المضخة المدارة بمحرك كهربي يكون عرضها في حدود المتر وطولها في حدود 180 سم و نفس القاعدة تقريبا للمضخة المدارة بمحرك ديزل فاننا نحتاج حول القاعدة مالا يقل عن 60 سم فراغ بين القواعد و 80 سم من الحائط الموازي لطول القاعدة أما من مواجهة نقطة السحب في المضخة ان كانت طرفية السحب end suction pump فاننا نحتاج مسافة لا تقل عن المتر لتركيب ماسورة السحب و صمام السحب و الوصلة المرنة ، و اتاحة الحركة ، و في خلف مجموعة المضخات نحتاج لمتر و عشرين سم لتركيب لوحات التحكم و بناء عليه فإن الابعاد الكافية لغرفة المضخات تكون 6 متر طول و 5 متر عرض على اقل تقدير و ارتفاع 3 متر ، هذه المساحة ستعطي متطلبات الصيانة و تواجد خزان وقود للمحرك الديزل و تعليق اسطوانات اطفاء اوتوماتيكية 
في توصيف الغرفة ان تكون أرضية الغرفة في منسوب أدني من منسوب ارضية خزان الماء بما قيمته 60 سم و هذه القيمة تساوي ارتفاع القاعدة الحاملة للمضخة مضافا اليها قيمة علو مركز سحب المضخة فوق قاعدة المضخة و هي في الغالب 45 سم و للتأكد من الأرقام يرجي الرجوع لكتالوجات شركة متخصصة في انتاج مجموعة مضخات مكافحة الحريق موثوق في انتاجها 
من التصنيف ايضا ان يتم عمل ميول بالأرضية مع عمل حفرة تجميع أي ماء ناتج عن الصيانة أو تسرب الماء من موانع التسرب أو مخلفات بترولية نتيجة ملئ خزان الوقود أو عمل صيانة و تزود الحفرة بمضخة سحب غاطسة صغيرة 
عند تركيب ممرات وصول الماء من الخزان الي المضخة يتم عمل وصلات من مواسير الصلب غير الملحوم المسعوفة بالرمل و المطلية بطبقتين ايبوكسي على الأقل ، و تزود الوصلة بفلانجتان في طرفيها مناسبة لمدخل سحب المضخة و فلانجة مربعة في الوسط يتم لحامها في اسياخ تسليح جدار الخزان قبل صب الخرسانة 
ارجو أن أكون قد أفدت و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا على الإضافة المفيدة يا دكتور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا على مروركم سيدي 
شرف لي و أنت قيمة و قامة و أستاذ بارك الله فيكم و في علمكم و رزقكم


----------



## yousefegyp (30 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله فيك ... رائع جدا​​


----------



## ممدوح لطفي (21 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم والله انا كنت محتاج اعرف مناسيب paddle pieces للمضخات الحريق الكهرباء والجوكى والديزل وهل بيركبوا على هيدر واحد واللا منفصلين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
بالتاكيد الهيدر واحد سواء السحب suction أو التغذية discharge
المهم في الموضوع أن يكون هيدر السحب في منسوب أعلا من قاع الخزان بـ 20 سم حتي يكون غلاف المضخة ممتلئ بالماء عند بدء عمل المضخة


----------

